# living in the campo.Pros and Cons



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi folks,we spend yesterday morning walking up the Torex road in Frigiliana,walked all the way up to the Hotel and bar and were totally stunned at the countryside and the peace and quite.We are planning a move over here from Scotland later this year to Frigiliana but had'nt given any thought to living in the Campo.Yesterdays walk has changed that. Anyway can anyone advise on the pros and cons of living out in the campo. We would be looking at long term rental. Thanks Nick.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We live in the campo between Frigiliana and Torrox a little way past the Hotel Los Caracoles. We have a commanding view over the Med, Nerja and Frigiliana and we never tire of it. The pros of living in the campo are: the stunning views, the wildlife, the peace and tranquillity. The cons: you must have a car, it takes us 15 minutes to get to the nearest shops. That's about it for us. Perhaps one day we might move nearer a village but I can't see that happening for a very long time.


----------



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks Thrax, we noticed lots of big concrete tanks dotted miles apart are these water tanks also is there any problems with deliveries eg post,parcels.


----------



## fcexpat (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi Nick, obviously everyone will have differing opinions about this subject. I can only give you mine. We live at Puerto Blanquillo [ close to the roundabout on the approach to the village from Nerja ] We find it perfect for us, few minutes walk into the village and near the bus stop for Nerja. Anyway, we did consider the campo before we arrived but certainly decided against it for a few reasons. A vehicle is a must for a start. Taxis don't like going up on the campo. If you like a beer then you have problems, drink driving laws out here are very strict so that was a no go for a start unless someone drives you. My missus hasn't driven for more than ten years after an accident and she likes the odd beer anyway. I don't really fancy being kept awake half the night by barking dogs and there's plenty of those on the campo. Supermarkets won't deliver on the campo and neither will the gas bottle company. Like I said, a vehicle is a must !! I've heard first hand about some of the electrical problems that can occur, some systems can be very dodgy. I suppose you can tell by now that we're trying to get by without a vehicle and it's working very well. The bus services here are very good, from Nerja we can travel all over the place and cheap as well. Then there's the exercise thing, we're getting plenty !! Hiring a car on the odd occasions we want one is cheap also. Then there's the thought of the creepy crawlies of course even though I can't comment directly as to experiences. We overlook the campo where we live so if you do have a look there consider the orientation and position of the property. We see quite a few of the houses in long periods of shade lower down because of the surrounding hills etc.
I'm not trying to put you off Nick, just saying how I see the problems. Sorry if I'm doom and gloom, don't mean to be. I wonder if you're the same Nick I was in touch with a few months ago on here, sounds it. I'm not on here very often but I think I said before to pm me if you have any questions. Hope you find your dream and sorry again if my opinions have spoilt them somewhat. It's only my opinion as I said, others may look upon it totally the opposite . I get the impression that you're here now so best of luck and enjoy, the weather's good at last !!


----------



## fcexpat (Sep 25, 2014)

Just seen your next questions, I think most people on the campo will have a po box, as for deliveries I can't really say but I can see problems, Thrax may think otherwise of course having more experience of the campo than me


----------



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi fcexpat,thanks for the reply you have gave us plenty to think about,yea it is Nick&Margaret can't pm you as I'm having problems with my iPad here.Went to Nerja today and visited Nerja Properties and a few other rental agents just to register our interest with them. Nick.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think we have the best of both worlds as we are right on the edge of a _pueblo blanco_. If we turn left as we come out of the front door we are two minutes' walk from the campo, if we turn right we are two minutes from the main square. We have mountain views and _naturaleza_ to die for, but we have a health centre, shops, postal serviceand pretty well everything we need within walking distance. We only use the car about once a week.

However we do get barking dogs, power and water outages, and I'm pretty sure no supermarket would deliver here.

I would add to the list of downsides of campo life that more burglaries occur in remote places. We have our own unofficial neighbourhood watch scheme in the village.

Good luck with your hunt NickSmith, you'll know when you've found the place that's just right for you!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We live on the edge of a small quiet village a five minute drive from beach and campo. A twenty minute drive takes us to a town with all amenities and we are less than an hour from two airports and thirty minutes from a hospital. Our village has a consultorio, doctor's surgery, a recently-provided small post office and several bars and a couple of good restaurants.
We can walk to our village beach but we couldn't really cope easily without cars, both for 'big' shopping and getting to airports, hospital etc.
We have the best of both worlds, village life and access to town. I personally wouldn't choose to live in the campo for practical reasons. It's all very well when you are young and healthy but when you're getting on a bit it's nice to be near folk, although our neighbours are some distance away from us.
We've got used to barking dogs and even our neighbour's cockerel, which can't tell the time as it crows at 4 a.m. rarely disturbs us now.
The view from our upstairs windows and terrace is lovely....sea at the front, mountains at the back. At night we can see lights of fishing boats and passing cruise ships.
So it's possible to combine village/town and campo, as Alca says.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes most people living in the campo must have a PO Box for their mail. Mercadona and Eroski both deliver food here (we haven't used this service but we regularly see their vans go by). Also we live on a ridge so we get the sun for a lot longer than those who live in the valleys - something to consider. Also when it rains here it can seriously chuck it down. When we moved here we lived in a valley and the flooding was a bit dire. Also it is rare to find decent internet in the valley. Up here on our ridge we have no flooding, excellent internet and our wonderful views.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Stayed in the campo last winter for 6 months (2014 -15) but wouldn't do it again without a lot more research. House according to brochure was 1 Km from village, yes if you were a crow, but was 2 Kms and all down a steep hill and vice versa back, so did not support the village economy. Got all my shopping either at Eroski or Carrefour and sometimes fresh veg at markets at Trapiche or Puente de don Manuel, but all with the car. Can honestly say didn't eat out once in 6 months, was planning to and had the budget for, but I never drink and drive and a good meal needs a good wine.
Cocks crowing and dogs barking you get used to, but the fantastic views, clean air, you can't get enough of!!
(Most) of the houses are built for the summer, so single glass, draughty doors and high ceilings with bad insulation make it difficult / expensive to get the temperature to a reasonable liveable temperature when the wind comes from the wrong direction in winter


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Maybe a balance ,our house is in the campo but we can walk to village in 5-10 mins which has all the amenities we require, we are close enough to have mains water and electricity but have fabulous views and peace and quiet. We do have to collect our post and parcels but that's 10 mins away and available daily. Its personal choice really but it works for us. Our house is a modern build with air con for the summer and heat for the winter , so maybe its Glampo not Campo lol !


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

We live in the campo too, air con and fans on summers and chimney for the winter, so we are quite happy with that. About 6kms from main village, only 10 mins away. We do have electricity and mains water, satellite TV and internet (around 10 megas), river around 100 meters away and beach about 3 kms away. We have lots of campo around to walk the dogs, we do have barking dogs everywhere but we don't mind them at all, they are good for letting us know if someone is walking around. It is very quiet and if you want noise, then it is only 10 mins away from here. 

I was a bit concerned about moving to the campo, but now I wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

In the campo ,6kms from town. Electric , mains water,telephone, post to the door, everyone delivers except MRW , who don't even deliver in town .lol
Eroskis I can walk to ,if I want at top of road.
Both Mercadona & eroski deliver . I only know as the woman over the road uses the facility.


----------

